# Hello



## Snow Fighter (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm 38, second marriage which is failing miserably, and I have two kids. My boundaries suck which I've been working on with a therapist. Hasn't been a merry Christmas at all.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Snow Fighter said:


> My boundaries suck


What does this mean?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy Snow,

Welcome to TAM. Good news is that you already know your issues....your one step ahead of many here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @Snow Fighter.

PLease give is the Cliff Notes of what has happened in your marriage to bring it to this state.


----------

